# Icône inconnue apparaissant et disparaissant sur mon bureau



## Rusgo (10 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je poste ici car je ne sais où le faire car mon problème est un peu particulier.

Je n'ai pas de Mac, d'aucune sorte mais hier une icone  inconnue "Mac KM link " s'est invitée sur ma barre des tâches.

Je ne peux l'ouvrir car je ne retrouve pas cette application sur mon pc !? .  Quand je passe la souris il est indiqué en haut "GO! Bridge" et je ne sais ce que c'est.

L'icône a disparu ce matin...Alors voilà, est ce une prise à distance d'un Mac vers mon pc (j'ai donné mon pc a réparer, se peut il que ce soit le réparateur ?) COnnaissez vous ce logitiel ou ce programme ?

Aucune menace n'a été détectée par ailleurs en faisant une analyse Malware.

Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner plus d'informations, ce serait vraiment génial !!!!

Merci à vous par avance.

Cordialement


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mai 2019)

Vous avez pas accès aux moteurs de recherche sous Windows ?
C'est pas parce qu'il y a Mac que cela provient d'un Macintosh, comme tout écrit Apple ne provient pas d'AppleComputer.

Tu trouveras ton application (.exe) là :
C:\users\{user}\appdata\roaming\sanwa\smartdatalink1398\functmodules\{92eedb7d-755a-4a90-a79d-c0bd0acf1a7f}\smartdata.exe

Si tu veux en savoir plus :
https://www.reasoncoresecurity.com/smartdata.exe-62e016d2b4874a302935e1d00e15d5a2d5de2667.aspx

Mais en même temps c'est clair qu'être sous windows mieux vaut être parano.


----------



## daffyb (10 Mai 2019)

c'est certainement le réparateur qui a installé un logiciel pour sauvegarder ton PC :
http://fr.lmgtfy.com/?iie=1&q=Mac+KM+link


----------



## Rusgo (10 Mai 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Vous avez pas accès aux moteurs de recherche sous Windows ?
> C'est pas parce qu'il y a Mac que cela provient d'un Macintosh, comme tout écrit Apple ne provient pas d'AppleComputer.
> 
> Tu trouveras ton application (.exe) là :
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour la réponse et surtout sa rapidité, je commençais en effet à psychoter .... Si j'ai un moteur de recherche mais 1/ je ne suis pas une pro, loin s'en faut et 2 / je pense être allée un peu partout pour retrouver Mac KM link, mais il est introuvable. Merci donc pour l'info...


----------



## Rusgo (10 Mai 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> c'est certainement le réparateur qui a installé un logiciel pour sauvegarder ton PC :
> http://fr.lmgtfy.com/?iie=1&q=Mac+KM+link


Merci pour la réponse. Oui, je l'ai pensé aussi, mais comme l'icône est apparue hier et disparue ce matin, j'ai trouvé ça...angoissant ! Si c'est mon réparateur, c'est qu'il peut prendre en main mon pc, à distance, et ce n'est pas très confortable à vrai dire.... Merci encore, sincèrement..


----------

